# That’ll leave a mark



## Brink (Jan 22, 2019)

General rule, don’t put a hot dish directly on a table.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Brink (Jan 22, 2019)

A couple tried polishing, lemon oil () , all kinds of tricks. 
Now they bring it to me for refinishing. And they want the table to match the chairs, perfectly.

One thing I’ve found, rejuvenating oils and such can make finishing a nightmare.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## larry C (Jan 22, 2019)

Brink said:


> A couple tried polishing, lemon oil () , all kinds of tricks.
> Now they bring it to me for refinishing. And they want the table to match the chairs, perfectly.
> 
> One thing I’ve found, rejuvenating oils and such can make finishing a nightmare.



Especially with cherry wood.....I used to refinish a lot of antiques.......many times with cherry, it's a "strip and refinish" project....good luck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 22, 2019)

I examined the finish under a magnifying glass. Other than being scuffed, the finish was fine.
I was willing to try heating the surface and driving the trapped moisture out.

I did it with a hot dry iron, and and a clean dry towel. I kept the iron moving, and constantly checking to make sure the finish wasn’t melting or burning.

About the time the towel was starting to feel sticky to the table, the heat mark was becoming smaller.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 4


----------



## Brink (Jan 22, 2019)

Before and after pics.
The only thing I did after the iron trick was to buff out the entire top.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5 | Useful 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 22, 2019)

This table has gas struts to hold the drop leaves. Of course, one stoopid little unobtainable mount broke off in transit.
A steel mount will last longer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## larry C (Jan 22, 2019)

Brink said:


> Before and after pics.
> The only thing I did after the iron trick was to buff out the entire top.
> 
> View attachment 159367
> ...



Wow! I wasn't thinking about moisture under the finish......I've used heat from a heat gun on the lowest setting to do something similar.....as you mentioned you have to 
be very careful not to allow it to get too hot.......
Good job, well done!
Larry

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 22, 2019)

Nice work

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 22, 2019)

You are the miracle man! Congrats on the save! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Herb G. (Jan 22, 2019)

Great work on refurbishing that table. 
As a side note, never set a hot dish on a marble top either.
My neighbor set a hot casserole on her marble topped island & it cracked clear thru.
There was no fixing that.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 22, 2019)

Brink said:


> General rule, don’t put a hot dish directly on a table.
> 
> View attachment 159364



I just used a hair dryer. sat there for 15-20 minutes. it went away. a whole bunch of em.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 22, 2019)

before....


 

and after....



 

then Michele wanted to get rid of it for a new table. No one wanted it. So it went out to the fire pit. 
what a waste of time....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 22, 2019)

Smooth move exlax. No that was ingenious. Thanks for the info. May need to use it sometime


----------



## Brink (Jan 22, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> I just used a hair dryer. sat there for 15-20 minutes. it went away. a whole bunch of em.



Whole bunch of hairs?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 22, 2019)

How long did it take to remove that mark? Using the hair drier on one took about 20 minutes. And there were several marks on that table before we had brought it home. But it got em all but one out. (that one was burned past the finish) I even used vinegar/oil mix. mayonnaise. and one site said peanut butter. nothing worked except the hair dryer. I didn't want to chance burning off the finish with the heat gun or the iron...
Nicely done on that though. I'm sure it came out better than my job. and took less time.

Did you make the new steel mount yourself? looks good.


----------



## Brink (Jan 22, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> before....
> View attachment 159378
> 
> and after....
> ...



Did you make a new table?


----------



## Brink (Jan 22, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> How long did it take to remove that mark? Using the hair drier on one took about 20 minutes. And there were several marks on that table before we had brought it home. But it got em all but one out. (taht one was burned past the finish) I even used vinegar/oil mix. mayonaise. and one site said peanut butter. nothing worked except the hair dryer. I didn't want to chance burning off the finish with the heat gun or the iron...
> Nicely done on that though. I'm sure it came out better than my job. and took less time.
> 
> Did you make the new steel mount yourself? looks good.



I think it was two hours. Cleaning, getting marks out, then buffing it out.

Yes, I made the strut mount

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 22, 2019)

Brink said:


> Did you make a new table?



I wanted to. But we needed asap, and not in 6 months....hahahaa
I found a nice solid wood counter height table on FB the same day for $150. 
That is what I had originally wanted, but Michele wanted a regular height table. So she got that round one, and after about 6 months she realized it was too low for comfort. 
This is the new one....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 22, 2019)

I've never used an iron or hair dryer but I have successfully buffed out white rings with rottenstone mixed in mineral oil and a wool rubbing pad like is used for French polishing. Can also use automotive paint buffing compound or polish. You did a great job from what I can see in the photos.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

